# DIY Golf R Steering Wheel Installation



## jspirate (Jan 15, 2011)

Note: The airbags for the CC and the Golf R steering wheels are not interchangeable.

Tools:
1. Flat Head screw driver
2. 12 mm triple square driver
3. Painters tape
4. Small mirror

Steering wheel components:
1. Clips – this refers to the structural support that holds the airbag to the steering wheel
2. Electrical harnesses (2 pieces) – this refers to the electronic component of the air bag and MF steering wheel controls
3. 12 mm triple square bolt that holds the steering wheel on


*CAUTION:* *Do not disconnect the airbag electrical harnesses/plugs when the battery terminals are connected.
*
*
Step 1 – Releasing the Airbag Clips on the CC OEM Wheel:*
The battery needs to remain connected for this 1st step. This is necessary so that you can rotate the steering wheel to get to both air bag clips. The clips are 180° to each other.

Protect the top of the steering wheel column with painters tape.









Turn the steering wheel 90° to one side and stick a flathead screw driver into the slot.









It helps to use a mirror to look for the plastic clip that the 2011 steering wheel has. Reference the pictures below and insert the flat head screw driver into the slot marked with the red arrow. Do not try to manipulate the plastic piece. Instead, move past that to the metal bar/piece. Twist the flat-head so it pushes the metal piece in the direction of the yellow arrow (see pic with arrows). If you gently pull on the external part of the airbag (ie. the part you press to honk the horn) as you twist the screw driver, it will release fairly easily. Having a buddy hold the mirror makes it a stress-free step.

Once you get one clip, turn the wheel 180° and do the other clip.

*STOP: Do not disconnect the electrical harnesses yet!*

This is view of the CC's airbag clips when they are connected:










This is view of the CC's airbag clips when they are released:











*Step 2: Disconnecting the Battery*
Remove the key from the ignition and disconnect the battery.
Wait 10 minutes for discharge before moving to the next step.


*Step 3: Releasing the CC’s Two Electrical Harnesses*
After the 10 minute wait… release the 2 electrical harnesses: the Yellow air bag and the Black MF harness.

Airbag harness:









MF harness:









Disconnect both of them and remove the air bag.









Wahoo - getting to this point was the hardest part!


*Step 4: Physically Removing the CC's Steering Wheel*
Use a triple-square driver (12mm) to remove the steering wheel bolt. Use a sharpie to mark the bolt since it can only be used 3 times. A steering wheel puller is not needed.










Take note of the OEM’s mark on the wheel and the steering column. The Golf R wheel will have a similar mark on it and it should be an identical line up relative to the CC wheel.











*Step 5: Preparing the Golf R Wheel for Installation*
* tip – this can be done while waiting for battery to discharge in step 2

Assuming that you have a steering wheel with an air-bag attached, the clips on the Golf R wheel are different relative to the 2011 CC OEM airbag and wheel. When you look at the back of the Golf R wheel, you will see 2 metal clips. Reference the picture below and insert a flat-head screwdriver where the red arrow is. Twist the screw driver such that the metal piece will slide in the direction of the yellow arrow (see pic below). You will have to push the metal piece down after twisting to get the clip to move down and past the edge to release. It can be done solo, but it helps to have an extra set of hands. Basically, it helps to have someone pulling on the air bag from the front of the wheel. Two small forces from opposite sides = winning. It wants to stay happy and be right where it is.























*Step 6: Installing the Golf R Wheel*
Basically, all you have to do is reverse the order of the steps used to remove the CC steering wheel. Make sure to line up the steering wheel and steering column lines as identified in step 4.

The torque specification for the 12 mm triple square bolt is 30 Nm plus a 90° turn.


*Step 7: Reconnecting the battery*
Do not reconnect the battery until the Golf R wheel is completely installed - emphasis on the electrical harnesses.

My installation did not result in any dash lights or error codes. It was a straight plug-n-play swap.


Before:









After:



















Disclaimer: I am nothing more than a do-it-yourselfer (DIY). The purpose of this outline is to help other DIYers, but I must disclose that I am self-taught and do not have any professional VAG expertise. I share this information in an effort to help my fellow CC friends. That said, this DIY is not meant to replace your due diligence requirements. You must thoroughly research your specific change before you do it.


----------



## SlavaKM (Feb 1, 2004)

:thumbup:
Great and clear instructions. Thanks for doing this.
Top 5 must have mods in my opinion.


----------



## cbell1 (Aug 2, 2007)

Man I miss my GTI wheel....where did you pick this up from and how much if you don't mind me asking...


----------



## OnlineAlias (Apr 16, 2011)

If you have a DSG, don't forget to get one from the Euro CC R-Line (Golf-R doesn't come with DSG) and enable the flappy paddles via VAG-COM. 

This steering wheel in addition to the paddles is absolutely the best mod I have made.


----------



## jspirate (Jan 15, 2011)

cbell1 said:


> Man I miss my GTI wheel....where did you pick this up from and how much if you don't mind me asking...


AgeStyling is where I got it


----------



## EC8CH (Mar 21, 2012)

So awesome... wish my r-line had an r-line wheel.


----------



## cbell1 (Aug 2, 2007)

Beautiful wheel! It looks so at home in our cars.


----------



## xx4u2nvxx (Nov 28, 2010)

Looks awesome! Love that steering wheel! :thumbup:


----------



## DasCC (Feb 24, 2009)

:thumbup:

Will be using this as a ref. I'm expecting mine to come in the mail tomorrow! 


Sent from my iDevice


----------



## romney (Aug 21, 2010)

*NOTE:* Many of the airbag caveats that jspirate documented must be followed exactly!










When I first saw this mod, It was a must. Huge improvement! Ironically, I rarely use the paddles shifters 

Great DIY! It's been added to my build thread :thumbup:
Vielen Dank!
Thank You!


----------



## DasCC (Feb 24, 2009)

romney said:


> *NOTE:* Many of the airbag caveats that jspirate documented must be followed exactly!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where did you get the blue needles for your instrument panel?


Sent from my iDevice using Tapatalk


----------



## jspirate (Jan 15, 2011)

lugubre3645 said:


> :thumbup:
> 
> Will be using this as a ref. I'm expecting mine to come in the mail tomorrow!
> 
> ...


Pics or it didn't happen!


----------



## Boricua_aoc (Aug 19, 2004)

If you don't have the 12pt. bit and don't have access to one either; a 9mm Hex key will work.:thumbup:


----------



## OnlineAlias (Apr 16, 2011)

romney said:


> When I first saw this mod, It was a must. Huge improvement! Ironically, I rarely use the paddles shifters
> 
> Thank You!


Strange, I almost *never* drive in automatic anymore. I always use the paddles.

You have to learn to drive it, that is for sure. It is very similar to (re) learning how to drive a manual transmission in the first place. Once you do, you don't ever go back....it is the greatest compromise between a full blown manual transmission (I'm an old man and have been a club race car driver) and an automatic that I have found. 

In stop and go traffic this morning I learned something new about it. I actually lift slightly between gears at slow speed. Coordinated with the shift, it makes stop and go slow speed shifts nearly imperceptible.


----------



## RudydG (Jan 15, 2012)

Thank you very much!!
in 2 weeks i will have my new 2012 CC, and the steering wheel is already on my desk (Scirocco wheel, with metal grey inserts, payes 360€ new with P&P, from Portugal to Belgium), and now i have a beatifull how to....like the size of the tools, and the differnt type of clipsing of the airbags.
The only thing i don't understand, is why you only disconnect the battery after you done the mechanics? I would do it first?


----------



## jspirate (Jan 15, 2011)

RudydG said:


> Thank you very much!!
> in 2 weeks i will have my new 2012 CC, and the steering wheel is already on my desk (Scirocco wheel, with metal grey inserts, payes 360€ new with P&P, from Portugal to Belgium), and now i have a beatifull how to....like the size of the tools, and the differnt type of clipsing of the airbags.
> The only thing i don't understand, is why you only disconnect the battery after you done the mechanics? I would do it first?


Look at where the two airbag clips are. You have to get one, then turn the steering wheel 180° to access the other.


----------



## Seki (Nov 19, 2009)

:thumbup:


----------



## DasCC (Feb 24, 2009)

Used this DIY today. Worked great! I will say the only issue that I had was after removing the first airbag clip and putting the key in to unlock the steering column to turn the wheel around to access the other clip, the horn went off. I had to turn the wheel fast and pull the key out fast to stop the horn. I'm sure my neighbors loved me. Also using this small screwdriver worked better than a regular flat head to access the clips. 










Sent from my iDevice


----------



## jspirate (Jan 15, 2011)

lugubre3645 said:


> Used this DIY today. Worked great! I will say the only issue that I had was after removing the first airbag clip and putting the key in to unlock the steering column to turn the wheel around to access the other clip, the horn went off. I had to turn the wheel fast and pull the key out fast to stop the horn. I'm sure my neighbors loved me. Also using this small screwdriver worked better than a regular flat head to access the clips.
> 
> Sent from my iDevice


Haha, I bet they did love you. I didn't have any horn issues. Interesting...


----------



## OnlineAlias (Apr 16, 2011)

lugubre3645 said:


> Used this DIY today. Worked great! I will say the only issue that I had was after removing the first airbag clip and putting the key in to unlock the steering column to turn the wheel around to access the other clip, the horn went off. I had to turn the wheel fast and pull the key out fast to stop the horn. I'm sure my neighbors loved me. Also using this small screwdriver worked better than a regular flat head to access the clips.
> 
> Sent from my iDevice


Disconnect the battery before starting any work near the airbags.


----------



## DasCC (Feb 24, 2009)

I did before unplugging the harness. If I had disconnected the battery would I have been able to turn the wheel ?


Sent from my iDevice


----------



## jspirate (Jan 15, 2011)

lugubre3645 said:


> I did before unplugging the harness. If I had disconnected the battery would I have been able to turn the wheel ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iDevice


 Indeed. The steering wheel lock is not your friend! Even if it doesn't lock, it doesn't want to turn without power.


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

SlavaKM said:


> :thumbup:
> Great and clear instructions. Thanks for doing this.
> Top 5 must have mods in my opinion.


+1, Pretty awesome thread and thanks for sharing it with us! :thumbup::thumbup::beer:

A 30th Anniversary Edition's shift knob might look nice in your car! IMO


----------



## wavestowing (May 11, 2012)

DasCC said:


> Where did you get the blue needles for your instrument panel?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iDevice using Tapatalk


 
Would like to know also  looks great


----------



## Pookie64 (May 9, 2012)

DasCC said:


> Where did you get the blue needles for your instrument panel?


 I'm not the OP, but I found just one on Ebay: http://www.ebay.com/itm/VW-Passat-B...agen|Model:Passat&hash=item27c634b3d3&vxp=mtr 

US$399 so quite a bit more than the going rate for a "normal" instrument cluster.


----------



## asarkisian (Mar 26, 2013)

*Steering wheel*



romney said:


> *NOTE:* Many of the airbag caveats that jspirate documented must be followed exactly!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi Romney

Where did you source the R Line steering wheel withi black stitching? I have a 2013 R Line and I'm thinking of swapping to a flat bottom R Line wheel with shifters.


----------



## vahdyx (Feb 7, 2012)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/VW-Golf-6-G...arts_Vehicles_CarParts_SM&hash=item3ccc4ff3f4

Can I use this wheel for my 2010 Sport?


----------



## gearheadzTV (Sep 15, 2009)

Any chance you have or can read the part number to your airbag harness? I am doing a swap into my tigy and I need a harness with a single purple plug and black mf connector like the one your cc has....or if you don't mind pm'ing me your vin so I can ask the parts dept to look it up. PLEASE!!!!


----------



## Jazznuts699 (Mar 11, 2007)

romney said:


> *NOTE:* Many of the airbag caveats that jspirate documented must be followed exactly!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


anyone know where to source this wheel? with paddles...


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Jazznuts699 said:


> anyone know where to source this wheel? with paddles...


Go to VW CC Clasifieds and you gonna find GLI wheel shipped for 600 bux w paddles...




Guys, where is the info on Pedal shifter programing?


----------



## low_passat (Sep 11, 2010)

Stero1D said:


> Guys, where is the info on Pedal shifter programing?


http://wiki.ross-tech.com/wiki/index.php/VW_Passat_(3C)_Steering_Wheel

Change the 5th digit from a 1 to 2


----------



## 813Gre (Apr 23, 2014)

Does the original harness plug into the rline steering wheel?


----------



## volks76 (Dec 8, 2004)

Yes


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 813Gre (Apr 23, 2014)

volks76 said:


> Yes
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Awesome thank you!!


----------



## ncl (Jan 7, 2015)

Awesome write jspirate! I just installed the flat bottom steering as you described, it feels awesome in your hands. All of the radio controls, AFI (or whatever you call the controls on your right thumb are called) work, paddle shifters all work fine, the only thing not working is the horn. I was hoping someone on the board can provide some insight?
-Nick


----------



## Dr. Funkenstein (Jun 4, 2013)

Excellent looking upgrade!


----------



## jreed1337 (Jun 30, 2009)

not trying to hate on anyone elses choices with their car, but i'm not a big fan of the flat bottomed steering wheels personally.

however, having the paddles is really tempting me to modify my car which i said i wasn't going to modify until the warranty ran out... :laugh:

are there other VW wheels that would bolt up problem free with paddles that aren't flat bottomed?

nice looking stuff in this thread guys! :thumbup:


----------



## DasCC (Feb 24, 2009)

jreed1337 said:


> not trying to hate on anyone elses choices with their car, but i'm not a big fan of the flat bottomed steering wheels personally.
> 
> however, having the paddles is really tempting me to modify my car which i said i wasn't going to modify until the warranty ran out... :laugh:
> 
> ...


Vr6 models have a round wheel with paddles. Out of curiosity have you driven a car with the flat bottom?


----------



## jreed1337 (Jun 30, 2009)

DasCC said:


> Vr6 models have a round wheel with paddles. Out of curiosity have you driven a car with the flat bottom?


i have not. i suppose i should try it before i knock it! i just dont like the aesthetics of the flat bottom wheels. i dont know why exactly, but i prefer the round ones.

again, i really dont mean to put anyone down, i just prefer the round wheels. i really think what you guys who swapped to the R wheel looks great, its just not for me. :thumbup:


----------



## DasCC (Feb 24, 2009)

jreed1337 said:


> i have not. i suppose i should try it before i knock it! i just dont like the aesthetics of the flat bottom wheels. i dont know why exactly, but i prefer the round ones.
> 
> again, i really dont mean to put anyone down, i just prefer the round wheels. i really think what you guys who swapped to the R wheel looks great, its just not for me. :thumbup:


Ya the looks are whatever for me. It's about the feel of the wheel. It's a bit thicker in general, giving you more to grip onto. I love how the flat bottom comes standard now in the MK7 golfs. It's all subjective. If you prefer the round that's all good, you can pick one up w paddle shifters for cheaper than a flat bottom one. :thumbup:


----------



## jspirate (Jan 15, 2011)

DasCC said:


> Ya the looks are whatever for me. It's about the feel of the wheel. It's a bit thicker in general, giving you more to grip onto. I love how the flat bottom comes standard now in the MK7 golfs. It's all subjective. If you prefer the round that's all good, you can pick one up w paddle shifters for cheaper than a flat bottom one. :thumbup:


My pre-installations reasons for installing were 99% about the look of the Golf R wheel:
1. The 10&2 humps
2. Dimpled leather
3. piano black (which matches the cluster)
4. Flat bottom
5. The stitching

Positives that I didn’t know about before installing:
1. The steering wheel has less padding and for those that built their car for driving, that’s a big deal. It allows for a better feel for what those wheels/tires are doing under spirited conditions
2. The flat bottom makes it really nice for getting in and out of the car (the wheel has a slightly smaller diameter also).
3. The dimpled leather isn’t just for looks, the grip really is better


----------



## andy22 (Mar 14, 2013)

Sorry to bring up such an old thread, but I have a question regarding the torque setting. What if I don't have a torque wrench and didn't torque it to "30 Nm plus a 90° turn?" Would this cause a problem? I have the steering wheel installed for almost half a year now and I'm only now asking the question because ever since I installed it, I've been getting some vibrating noises from the steering wheel area. Is it because I torqued it too much? Thanks in advance for any help you can give.


----------



## manefresh2089 (Sep 19, 2012)

I bought a 2013 GTI steering wheel (5k0 419 091 AG) and a Jetta GLI airbag (1KM 880 201 E 81U)

1, I am noticing two things, the harness is a single purpose harness. So I will need to buy a multifunction harness that is dual purpose.
2, when I try to test fit the airbag in the wheel, it locks in place but does not allow me to push it in properly to test horn/movement. It's a snug fit with little
Movement. 

I'm not sure if that is a limitation due to the fact that the airbag is not supposed to work with this wheel, or if I'm doing something wrong.

Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## DarthBajan (Oct 22, 2008)

^^ Pictures would be helpful.


----------



## manefresh2089 (Sep 19, 2012)




----------



## DarthBajan (Oct 22, 2008)

make sure you have all 4 springs under the white pieces.


----------



## manefresh2089 (Sep 19, 2012)

Yea, they are there. Are putting it on and off a few times I got it to push in and out on the sides a bit. Maybe it just doesn't have much play.


----------



## Devilz (Feb 28, 2011)

Will this steering wheel fit 2011 Passat CC? If it does, can we use cruise control buttons from steering wheel too and remove the stick?

Thanks


----------



## manefresh2089 (Sep 19, 2012)

Wanted to confirm for anyone interested. The wheel and airbag I bought work. You will need to swap the harness for the MF one, 5k0 971 584c


----------



## DarthBajan (Oct 22, 2008)

manefresh2089 said:


> Wanted to confirm for anyone interested. The wheel and airbag I bought work. You will need to swap the harness for the MF one, 5k0 971 584c


Only if you bought the "wrong" airbag. That's why it's usually best to buy the wheel and airbag as a package. Glad you got it to work though. I've had mine for a few years now and I still love it.


----------



## DarthBajan (Oct 22, 2008)

It will work but the cruise controls won't.




Devilz said:


> Will this steering wheel fit 2011 Passat CC? If it does, can we use cruise control buttons from steering wheel too and remove the stick?
> 
> Thanks


----------



## robgti01 (Apr 18, 2015)

This looks awesome! May look into getting one for my cc 👍

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## NProfitt (Mar 1, 2012)

Devilz said:


> Will this steering wheel fit 2011 Passat CC? If it does, can we use cruise control buttons from steering wheel too and remove the stick?
> 
> Thanks





Hey did you ever do that wheel swap?


----------



## robjettauk (Jul 11, 2015)

need a flat DSG wheel in my life....cant find one for good money though. Dont fancy paying more than 400 to 500 bucks all in. The new ones are cheap but I dont think they are plug and play.


----------



## Devilz (Feb 28, 2011)

NProfitt said:


> Hey did you ever do that wheel swap?


Not yet, I am still searching for one in reasonable price, don't want to spend £500+ on it though :banghead:

Might go with one without paddleshift if its cheaper


----------



## RocknRolla (Jul 19, 2006)

ncl said:


> Awesome write jspirate! I just installed the flat bottom steering as you described, it feels awesome in your hands. All of the radio controls, AFI (or whatever you call the controls on your right thumb are called) work, paddle shifters all work fine, the only thing not working is the horn. I was hoping someone on the board can provide some insight?
> -Nick


Did you ever get the horn to work? I just finished my swap and the horn is not working now.


----------



## mightybug (Jun 9, 2015)

RocknRolla said:


> Did you ever get the horn to work? I just finished my swap and the horn is not working now.


Today i tried to swap my steering wheel and the horn also did not work. removed it and took a closer look. I forgotten to mount the little black connector at the pin of the horn ring. After connecting it the horn did work. Maybe you forgotten it also?:thumbs:







[/url]airbag horn connection by Vandelay Art 80, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## RocknRolla (Jul 19, 2006)

mightybug said:


> Today i tried to swap my steering wheel and the horn also did not work. removed it and took a closer look. I forgotten to mount the little black connector at the pin of the horn ring. After connecting it the horn did work. Maybe you forgotten it also?:thumbs:


That was it! Thanks a bunch! :beer:


----------



## Sweep_the_Leg (Jun 22, 2015)

manefresh2089 said:


> I bought a 2013 GTI steering wheel (5k0 419 091 AG) and a Jetta GLI airbag (1KM 880 201 E 81U)
> 
> 1, I am noticing two things, the harness is a single purpose harness. So I will need to buy a multifunction harness that is dual purpose.
> 2, when I try to test fit the airbag in the wheel, it locks in place but does not allow me to push it in properly to test horn/movement. It's a snug fit with little
> ...


Just bought RockNRolla's GLI wheel (thanks again), and I'm trying to find the right airbag. In searching around VW's parts site, I think the right part number is 1KM-880-201-*G*-81U (which replaces the earlier "B-81U" and "C-81U" versions) for an airbag that has the correct harness for the multifunction controls and paddles. Can anyone confirm that for me? I do see that plugging the number above (the *E*-81U version) into VW's site shows a note that says "w/o multifunction steering wheel." Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## manefresh2089 (Sep 19, 2012)

Sweep_the_Leg said:


> Just bought RockNRolla's GLI wheel (thanks again), and I'm trying to find the right airbag. In searching around VW's parts site, I think the right part number is 1KM-880-201-*G*-81U (which replaces the earlier "B-81U" and "C-81U" versions) for an airbag that has the correct harness for the multifunction controls and paddles. Can anyone confirm that for me? I do see that plugging the number above (the *E*-81U version) into VW's site shows a note that says "w/o multifunction steering wheel." Any help would be greatly appreciated.


If you can't find an airbag with the MF harness, just buy the air bag and harness deprecate. eBay is best $$ bet 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RocknRolla (Jul 19, 2006)

I PM'd this to Sweep, but for anyone else that's wondering. This is for people who want a brand new airbag and harness. The harness that I received with the airbag was the non-control version, so I had to buy them separately. 

Airbag - http://www.ebay.com/itm/VW-GOLF-VI-...ash=item41ad238c1f:g:B3UAAOSwKtlWpOzL&vxp=mtr

Harness - http://www.aliexpress.com/item/OEM-...1884851038.html?spm=2114.13010608.0.54.Ty40BO


----------



## Sweep_the_Leg (Jun 22, 2015)

Just wanted to make it official now that I've got it installed (and everything works): I ordered an airbag with part number 1KM880201E81U, which looks like it was not designed for use with a multifunction wheel because it did not come with a multifunction harness. But the one RockNRolla linked to (part number 5K0971584C) worked perfectly with the multifunction wheel and airbag. 



















Also, the toughest part of the install for me was removing the MF harness from my factory wheel. I ended up having to unscrew the outer plastic cover from the MF controls on that side (accessible with a torx screw after getting the airbag unclipped). Once that was off, I was able to work it free. Just some added advice for anyone attempting this--be sure to go ahead and unscrew that cover first before spending too much time pulling and prying with it still on there.


----------



## RocknRolla (Jul 19, 2006)

Wheel looks great! Glad you got everything hooked up. :thumbup:

Did you code the paddles yet?


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Sweep_the_Leg said:


> Just wanted to make it official now that I've got it installed (and everything works): I ordered an airbag with part number 1KM880201E81U, which looks like it was not designed for use with a multifunction wheel because it did not come with a multifunction harness. But the one RockNRolla linked to (part number 5K0971584C) worked perfectly with the multifunction wheel and airbag.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dope!

Welcome to the club!











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sweep_the_Leg (Jun 22, 2015)

RocknRolla said:


> Wheel looks great! Glad you got everything hooked up. :thumbup:
> 
> Did you code the paddles yet?


Didn't need to--everything was plug and play. I was actually surprised it went as smoothly as it did. Something almost always goes wrong whenever I try a DIY project.


----------



## samuk (Oct 4, 2015)

*Help from previous swaps*

Wonder if this airbag would work, kind of missing the MF harness...

Steering by Samurai - F90, no Flickr

Steering by Samurai - F90, no Flickr

Steering by Samurai - F90, no Flickr


----------



## dowidux (Jan 6, 2016)

Will this fit in b6 passat 2008 ?


----------



## usaf-lt-g (May 16, 2012)

What the heck is the Golf "R" listed as in ETKA. I'm trying to find part numbers of steering wheels for this thing.... but there's nothing specifically called a GOLF R in ETKA. You've got:

The Original Golf from 1975-1998
Golf Cabriolet from 1979-2016
e-Golf 2014 - Present
Golf/Variant/4Motion from 1998 to present with 3 sub categories -->
Golf Variant 1K-E-000 001
Golf AU-E-000 001
Golf Variant AU-E-500 001
Golf Plus 2005 - 2014
Golf Sportsvan 2014 - Present
Golf/Var.-syn./Rall./Coun. 1986-1998
Golf Variant 1994-1999

Very confusing..... I'm looking for a very specific wheel part #, and if the only thing that fits is the Golf "R".... I need to look it up in the catalouge.


----------



## ZB Rline (Sep 11, 2018)

I switched steering wheel on my 2017 Passat Rline with 2017 GLI steering wheel with the same buttons., but now it doesnt have a horn.If any specialists or experienced could help me please reply.


----------



## notReno (Apr 20, 2003)

Awesome thread.... installing mine, ran into the harness issue.


----------

